# Looking for tree growth rates



## Kim101 (Nov 26, 2002)

I am looking for the growth rates of the following trees: eucalyptus, white birch, and latex (hardy rubber tree). Does anyone know a good reliable source for this information (i.e. reference books or papers). Thanks.

Kim


----------



## geofore (Nov 27, 2002)

*info*

Go to google and type in the name of the tree and you should get a few hundred places to look. if it ends in .edu you are at a good site to be educated.


----------

